# Price for bale of grass hay in your area?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What are you currently selling a small square bale of grass hay for in your area?


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! I still got a few square bales in the barn from last year selling at $5.40 a bale. The market report shows a range of $5 to $7 and instances of up to $10 per bale for coastal bermuda horse hay in small squares. You can get market reports for your area from your state ag dept online. Always, Gene


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, got the market reports, wanted to see what people are getting outside the auctions


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

With the bad season last year we ran out a while back. Weve been buying small squairs 35 to 40 lb for between 4 and 5 dollars. Any thoughts on where prices will be for 2010?


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

On the cheap end - fescue hay with some weeds - $175/ton.
On the super fancy end - super fancy orchardgrass with about 5% alfalfa - $325/ton


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The highest I've heard at local salebarn auction is $4.50 a bale this winter.Now I see ads for 3.00.For PRIEMO HAY









Not much if any premium HERE for sm sqrs.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Lots of barn cleaning going on around St Louis area and you can find small squares anywhere from free to $5.00 per bale on Craigslist. I sold out in Feb with our prices from $2.50~$4.50, average was about $3.25


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

3.25-3.50 per bale grass. We sold out in Mid Janurary. Not much left locally. Sale barn prices seem to be in the same ball park.
Mark


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

The other day I noticed that the guys down the road had baled a field. They rolled up most of it but probably had 1000 or so squares. I just checked their web site and they're asking $8.00 for what they call rye......

WE HAVE FRESH BALED RYE GRASS SQUARE BALES. COASTAL BERMUDA WILL NOT BE AVAILABLE UNTIL JUNE PROVIDED THE NIGHTS WARM UP AND IT RAINS!

I had a bunch of rye in the field I baled last week, it had all gone to seed. I'm not sure what they baled.....

Feed store is getting $17 for 3-string bales out of California. I can still get 50-60# small squares for $7 if I need them. Hopefully what I baled last week will get me through until we get some rain, it warms up, and the grass starts growing.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

I baled 916 small squares yesterday for $3.00 a bale field price and only had to pickup 14 bales. This was on a fescue/orchard/clover/bermuda mix 36inch bales weighing 50-52 pounds per bale.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

Bermuda grass 5 dollars on the field banded 21 together bales will weigh 60lb we will load them Wont start cutting till the 4th of july already have 5 semi loads sold


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Timothy/Orchard Grass $5.50 bale that averages about 45 lbs. at the barn.


----------



## Robin Craig (Aug 8, 2010)

I find it silly when people quote prices per small square and do not put the average weight of their bales, as one has no idea of the per ton cost.

This is the same b/s i go through selling our bales which are 50 - 55 lbs against skimpy competitors bales that barely make 35 lbs.

R


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I sell 2nd crop small squares for 4.5/each out of the field off the wagon. I'm about middle for the area, between 4-7 is typical. Most of my bales are in the 45-55lb range. 
First crop is 3.50 off the wagon. 4x4 dry rounds, 38 from the field 1st crop. 50 for 2nd.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I posted n the price per ton topic earlier!
My price per bale is as follows:
1st crop = $5.00 per 40 lb bale delivered.
2nd & 3rd crop = $6.00 per 40 lb bale delivered
I also charge an additional 50 cents per bale if delivered over 10 mi, or deduct 50 cents per bale if customer picks up at farm.
Dave
PS: No Alfalfa in my hay!


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

$7 in barn or $6 in field


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

We average about 3.5 a bale at approx 55lbs


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This year sold hay that was stored in barn for $3.50 for 1st and $5 for 2nd.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

For premium wholesale orchard grass. We are getting $14 for 3-string bales being shipped to California. For retail it is anywhere from $10-$16 depending upon quality


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

$5 and $6 in SC for horse quality coastal .


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Go to: http://www.ams.usda.gov/market-news/hay-reports

to get USDA reports for your area.

I found this site to be very useful (one of the few government sites that is) until they started cutting back reporting. It's still OK, but it use to be great.

Ralph


----------

